# Father & Son Need A Place To Hunt



## Muffin Man (Aug 18, 2010)

Looking for lease or club in SW GA for $2K or less. Want no part of drunks, filthy mouths or idiotic behavior and carrying on. Family oriented only! Would like year round access situation with camper spot available or other. Power & water would be great but not a must. Property reasonably accessible without 4WD would be a plus. Hunt by GA rules is important (does eat good too).


----------



## jmartin88 (Aug 18, 2010)

we have 1629 acres in emanuel county i take my family almost every weekend they love it club membership is yr round 875.00 pays you and your family kids that are in school or college we are located on the ogeechee river this 1tract no county rds. divid it we have deer,hogs,turkey,small game,and fishing with river access also camping  just call JASON@478-494-2275 for more info


----------



## Muffin Man (Aug 19, 2010)

*Again Father & Son Need Place To Hunt SW GA*

SW corner PLEASE. North to say Stewart county to east as far as I 75 and to the south only. Uppin the ante. Will pay what it takes for the right place! Club, farm or lease with CAMPER SPOT (no clubhouse, not for us thanks). Family oriented. WE WANT TO HUNT BY GA RULES (10/2). WANT NO PART OF drunks and such. Got a young boy and this is for HIM! Will make exceptions if just a BIT north. If a club, we want an established club. Never been in a club and such. Lookin for someone to show us "the ropes" but we pay are way. In a hurry! Thanks for your time.


----------



## huntabitwyatt (Aug 20, 2010)

*50 acres in emanuel co.*

50 acres large timber in emanuel with camper spot if interested call 478-494-3240


----------



## gagoose (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi we live 26 miles east of I /75 from ashburn. Is that to far? Look at our add.


----------



## Buck Hunter (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a new 478 acre lease in Warren County. Plenty of deer and turkey.This land borders ogechee river road . There are several streams, a swamp and a mixture of pines, hardwoods and oaks. We have a camp site that has been approved for power so we are working on getting power to the campsite. I also provide a free tracking service for all club members using my 8 year old beagle with a great track record . We need 5 more members. Membership is $650.00
Call or e-mail Wayne at 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com.


----------



## thurmongene (Aug 20, 2010)

Hay muffin man,  I see you've been looking for the ideal place for a while.   It may or may not exist.   Ask your neighbors.   You may have to go with a wma  and do the best you can til ya can do better.


----------



## msussmann (Sep 7, 2010)

*hunting club*

You will fit in our club very well, we had to get rid of some that were putting out corn and other questionable stuff now we only have good people, 1000 acres, $700, Talbot Co, 20 miles east of Columbus, Falily type club, primative camping. Call me 770 941 8196 Mark


----------



## Boondocks (Sep 7, 2010)

I offered Muffin Man a place a few weeks ago that would have been for him and son only.It is in Early County with campsite.It is leased now.Good luck in your search.


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 7, 2010)

We still have openings.


----------



## klmgrizzly (May 29, 2011)

530 Acres in Early County with 4 possible openings. Camp site established with water and electricity. Provisions for one trailer hookup. Hunter and immediate family - spouse and children under age 18 welcome. 8- 10 members max. membership. Mix of Hardwoods,pine, farm fields and swamps.


----------



## westbrook (Jul 4, 2011)

I have 500 acres in Washington Co., Campsite, Pin-in system, deer hogs and all other animals. Call 478-552-8811


----------



## joedublin (Jul 10, 2011)

Our lease is 525 acres in Grady County near the small town of Whigham, Georgia. Don't allow drunks or drugs.Members bring their young kids and can rely on a clean,healthy environment. We are just , for the first year, a QDM rules club and we have deer and turkeys...NO HOGS. 4 planted fields with corn and peanuts.$585 per member....you can e-mail me at   jlong49@cox.net.


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 29, 2011)

Sent PM, Mad Racks Hunt Club.


----------



## dshep (Sep 1, 2011)

If you are still looking call me I have 460 ac. that I lease 813-493-3330


----------



## bkbuster (Sep 8, 2011)

*Carroll County*



Muffin Man said:


> Looking for lease or club in SW GA for $2K or less. Want no part of drunks, filthy mouths or idiotic behavior and carrying on. Family oriented only! Would like year round access situation with camper spot available or other. Power & water would be great but not a must. Property reasonably accessible without 4WD would be a plus. Hunt by GA rules is important (does eat good too).



Strut N Rut is a non drinking, family oriented club.  We have 3,000 acres on the border of Douglas and Carroll County.  We have two campsites where people bring in their campers but we don't have water/electricity available. Most people bring generators and barrels of water. We have deer, turkey and small game.  Membership dues are $625.00 and allows full access year round.  Please contact us at strutnrut@gmail.com if you're interested.


----------



## blsoutdoors (Sep 12, 2011)

*hunting land*

I am looking for 4 members to hunt with. 363 acres in Clay County.  $1000 per membership. It is year round. Camp area just down the road from it. Membership is for you and your family. Please pm me back if you are still looking. There will only be 5 memberships.


----------



## joedublin (Sep 15, 2011)

If you are still looking see my previous post.I may POSSIBLY have an opening, I'll know for sure on Sunday 9/18.


----------



## bullturkey (Oct 9, 2011)

*new lease*

I have a new lease 800 acs Randolph Co...camper/electricity/water...this lease is just forming so you would be an original member...we do not tolerate alcohol/drugs/foul mouth / unethical hunting...pm or email me if interested s.romero@mchsi.com


----------

